# Queue full "5+ cars" position



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

I just got in queue at the airport here and there's a "+" after number 5.

Does anyone know what that means?

This is what appears to me.


----------



## Tandjsmomma (Aug 6, 2016)

More than 5 cars in the queue?


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

It's a small airport, until last night it would show your queue number, 6, 7, 10 and so on. But today is different. I can't see exactly what number I am in when I come in. I have no idea if I'm number 6, or number 11.

Did this change for anyone else driving from airports?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

James-Brazil said:


> It's a small airport, until last night it would show your queue number, 6, 7, 10 and so on. But today is different. I can't see exactly what number I am in when I come in. I have no idea if I'm number 6, or number 11.
> 
> Did this change for anyone else driving from airports?


Yes, it changed everywhere. Makes it difficult to know if you're car #10 or #100.


----------



## James-Brazil (Jan 17, 2017)

That unfair. I have no idea if I'm number 17 and should give up and go somwhere else or stay cause I'm number 6.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

James-Brazil said:


> That unfair. I have no idea if I'm number 17 and should give up and go somwhere else or stay cause I'm number 6.


Exactly! Uber will keep you guessing, until you see that IN QUEUE 1-10 cars message. This is how Uber manages to get all the ants to the airport staging areas. Then you see that IN QUEUE message after waiting 55 minutes. Uber then logs you off after 60 minutes. And you start all over again in back of the queue. Have fun!


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

James-Brazil said:


> I just got in queue at the airport here and there's a "+" after number 5.


Maybe it means that they fired the only guy at Uber that knows how to count using more than the fingers on one hand.
Or maybe it means that Uber decided it was a nifty way to keep drivers at the airport, hoping they'll get a fare "soon". There's a big difference in perception and behavior between knowing you're #17 in queue and actually being #17, but being told that you are 5+.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DocT said:


> Yes, it changed everywhere. Makes it difficult to know if you're car #10 or #100.


It hasn't changed at MIA...yet. Hopefully it either won't change, or they'll set the Full Queue number at a realistic level.

Did they change LAX or John Wayne?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

The blue ring around the ping circle tells your position. Let's say the queue says 1-10. If no segments of the ring are blue, you're 10th. If the first segment is blue, you're 8th, etc.... once all segments are blue, you're 1st in line.

In the photo shown, you'd be 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Still have counts here in Atlanta.


----------

